# Wild moss



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If they're still doing well at this point, I'd definitely say go for it, give them a try!

Could you post up some pictures?

There are quite a few Fissidens species that can grow well both submerged and emersed, so those are a possibility...


----------



## Beeya (Mar 29, 2010)

Pictures will be difficult given the container they're in, but I'll see what I can do when the lights come back on tomorrow.

So far the growth appears to be solely vertical, with no branching whatsoever. The closest thing I can find appearance-wise is stringy moss.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

terrestrial moss will send out vertical shoots to try to reach air before it dies. Most terrestrial moss will survive 3 months under water, some lasting 6 months or more.

No reason to wait to put them into your aquarium, if it dies it'll just get eaten by snails or copepods or whatever.


----------



## Beeya (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah, this makes sense given the growth patterns so far. The terrestrial growth has died off and the vertical shoots look similar between all 3.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

If they want to be near the waters surface can you just put them on a shelf where they can grow into the air some yet still be in the tank submerged most of th etime?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I also have some "wild moss" that some wild Dwarf Hairgrass was growing in. Both the moss and DHG was sitting at the edge of the river, and not in the river. So it is both "emersed" growth. The moss has been sitting in a foam cup of tap water since late September. I just recently took it out of the cup, gave it a quick rinse and stuck it in my snail tank.


----------

